

Hackers at SXSW. Meetup? - lyime

Hello, So I will be at SXSW and I am sure a few of you might be there also. We should do a mini meet-up or perhaps get together at one of the parties.<p>Its always great to connect the YC regulars with their faces. What do you say?
======
wmf
<http://searchyc.com/SXSW>

(I just thought of a new startup idea: letmesearchycthatforyou.)

